# Brake problem Help-Info



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.stoptech.com/whitepapers/warped_rotors_myth.htm


Sorry..not working  Check it out at Max.org...good article on how to break in brakes and all of the problems...Sorry




I fixed the link - Slurp


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks...Slurp!!!!!!!! How about some puter lessons for willy


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Thanks...Slurp!!!!!!!! How about some puter lessons for willy *


I can give you lesson's but they would be cheaper coming from your son


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I can give you lesson's but they would be cheaper coming from your son  *


Good one Slurp, just in the NICK of time.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *http://www.stoptech.com/whitepapers/warped_rotors_myth.htm
> *


I have always heard that "warped disk" BS, now we know the truth. Thanks.

Cheers...


----------

